# Does E2 level ever go down after egg collection?



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Yesterday I got a call from the clinic to tell me that my egg collection would be tomorrow but that any embryos would be frozen because my E2 (Estrogen / Estradiol) level is too high.  Max they allow is 3,000 and I'm about 7,000.
I'm obviously gutted as I've done FET transfers before with no joy and was really hoping to do a fresh one.

I was just wondering, does anyone have any stories where their E2 level drops after EC?
I'm grasping onto some hope that although it was too high yesterday, it might drop over the next day or so.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi hun.

Not sure I can be of much help but didn't want to read and run.

It seems all clinics are different with what e2 level is deemed too high, I know trigger increases level but not sure how much later it comes down again, but when levels start to drop they go quickly.

After 7 days of stims on 300 menopur my e2 was 8000, 2 days later having reduced to 150 menopur it was 18000, menopur was stopped that day and for the next 2 days level at 25000, following day it had dropped enough to be able to trigger for ec (my clinic say under 15000 to trigger). Although my trigger was half the usual dose. Since then I have not had to have my e2 tested(I was surprised at this) and now I am making my way to clinic for a day 5 transfer.

So what I am trying to say in my long ramble, is please do not loss hope of a fresh transfer yet. 
I know it is hard but for now take it one day at a time and try not to worry about the maybes, an ivf cycle can change dramatically each day.

Sending lots of positive vibes for a successful egg collection tomorrow.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Snowy

Hope your transfer went well.  Congrats on being PUPO!!

Collection went well - 8 eggs apparently.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out if we've got any embies.

Tried again to see if they would test my levels and still do a fresh transfer, but apparently the risk of OHSS isn't worth the risk so if we get anything then they will be frozen.

The doctor who did the collection did say maybe we could wait and do a 5 days transfer, but we've already spoken to the embryologist and they don't do blast transfers so I guess that's not an option.  I just have to accept where we are and hope that we have success with FET.  Hasn't worked before but there's always a first time.

So upsetting and frustrating but I can't do anything about it so I just have to move on.
Everything is crossed for you 

Xxx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Hun

So sorry to read you can't have transfer.  Its     how different each clinic is.

Any news on your embies today.    they are going strong.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for thinking of me.
7 embryos to freeze!!!!!!!!
Didn't get any details and I didn't understand everything (we're overseas so it's in French no English).
But it's a relief to say the least.
I've been here before though, I've transferred 5 defrosted embies in the past and alla BFN.
But as with every failure the cycle starts again of feeling positive and moving forwards - sigh.

Fingers crossed for the rest if your 2ww!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

7 is a fab number to freeze 
How are you feeling now?  Have you been given a time frame for starting FET cycle?
xx


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Snowy

I'd like to do it next month, but the coordinator says I have to wait a whole cycle which means waiting at least 6 weeks, if not longer (sigh).

Hope you're still feeling PUPO

X


----------

